# Reise Linkliste



## Andreas 25 (17. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
da im Board regelmäßig nach Ferienhäusern und Unterkünften in allen Ländern gesucht wird, habe ich HIER eine Sammlung aller Ferienhausgesellschaften und Fährlinien in Europa zusammengestellt! 
Dürfte den einen oder anderen vielleicht bei seiner Urlaubsplanung helfen!
Will damit auch unseren Albatros keine Konkurrenz machen, denn seine Linkliste zielt ja mehr auf Angelgeräte, Shops und ähnliches!
Bin für Ergänzungen und Verbesserung natürlich immer zuhaben!!!
Nun zur Liste!

Möchte noch darauf hinweisen, das die Reihenfolge beliebig ist und keinerlei Rangfolge darstellt!

*Ferienhäuser*​ 
Da im Board oft nach Erfahrungen mit den einzelnen Reiseveranstaltern gefragt wird, gibt es HIER eine Seite, wo jeder seine Erfahrungen nieder schreiben kann und so anderen Mitteilen.
Wir möchten euch bitten doch auch eure Erfahrungen zu berichten, damit anderen auch davon Profitieren können.
Denn wen ihr helft, der hilft auch euch! Also bitte eure Erfahrungen berichten!
DANKE!!!
Nun zur Liste



*Belgien*

Dansommer
Wolters
Basic Travel
Selectravel
Interhome
Locasun
Cernterparks
Eurorelais
Villaxl
Fewovista
Boekings Service
Europe Holiday
FeWo Europa
*Dänemark*

Interchalet
Dan Center
FeWo Europa
Novasol
Dansommer
Wolters
Vögler's Angelreisen
Olaf Ryes
Haus- und Bootsvermietung Dänemark
Helga Hentschel
Atlantis Angelreisen
Odder Turistbureau
Sonne und Strand
Cofman
Thomas Grether Reisen
Ferienhus Ulfborg
Vejers
Dan Bureau (Tip von wodu60)
Urlaubsring Dänemark
Admiralstrand
Danfun
Danparcs
Bornholm Booking
Eurorelais
Ferieforum.dk
Danwest
Feline
Fewovista
1866 DK
Sydthy Tyrist
Simosol
mob
Romo-Holidays
Feriehuse Lemvig
Fanoespecialisten
Vestkyst
Sydsol
Ferienhaus-dk.dk
Dansk Familieferie
Europe Holiday
Blavand
Angelurlaub.de (Tip von erasmi)
Kobmand Hillgaard (Tip von Anderson)
*Deutschland*

Dan Center
Interchalet
Novasol
FeWo Europa
Dansommer
Wolters
Janßen
Tourist Information Diemelsee
Gesine Gloger
Rügen Fe-Wo
H. + M. Sengstaken
Mellenhof
Basic Travel
Weissenhäuser Strand
Selectravel
Interhome
Thomas Grether Reisen
Hüttenservice
FeDomi
Locasun
Centerparks
Cuxland Ferienparks
Eurorelais
Ferienwohnung.at
Haveltourist
Fewovista
Ferienhaushütten
huetten.com
Norddeich FeWo
Ostsee Ferien
Urlaubstraum
Frosch Ferienhäuser
Euro Trend
Europe Holiday
Boekingsservice
Angelurlaub.de (Tip von erasmi)
*Finnland*

Interchalet
Lomarengas
Wolters
Vögler's Angelreisen
Fintouring
Finnbungalows Savotours
The Lakeland (nur über Finnland- Tourismus)
Nordic Holidays GmbH
Summerdreams
Euro Trend
Europe Holiday
Angelurlaub.de (Tip von erasmi)
FishingLords (Tip von taildancer)
*Frankreich*

Interchalet
Dan Center
Novasol
Dansommer
Wolters
Basic Travel
Selectravel
FeWo Europa
Interhome
Thomas Grether Reisen
Ursula Neukirchen GmbH
new14.ecasy
Cuendet
Hüttenservice
Lagrange
Urlaub in France
FeDomi
Provacances
Locasun
Villegiatour
Abritel
Bretagne Vacances
Cherdo Armoric
Eurorelais
Ferieforum.dk
Feriendomizil
Marion Kutschank Feriendomizile
Bureau-Vaf
Villaxl
Fewovista
Rosetravel
Francereisen
huetten.com
Domizile Reisen
Casaclub
Frosch Ferienhäuser
Boekings Service
AB France
Hinkelstein Ferienhaus
Ferienhaus-a-Meer
Ursula Lotze's Ferienhäuser
Europe Holiday
Angelurlaub.de (Tip von erasmi)
Sudvances.com (Tip von sudvacances)
*Griechenland*

Novasol
Dansommer
Interhome
new14.ecasy
Cuendet
FeDomi
Attika
Elgreco
Villaxl
Fewovista
FeWo Europa
Rosetravel
Domizile Reisen
Europe Holiday
*Großbritannien*

Interhome
Ursula Neukirchen GmbH
VBB Ferienhäuser
Country Holidays
Centerparks
Eurorelais
K.P. Ferien
Fewovista
British Cottages
Scotland
FeWo Europa
Boeking Service
Europe Holiday
*Irland*

Interchalet
Andree's Angelreisen
Vögler's Angelreisen
King Fisher Reisen
Atlantis Angelreisen
Interhome
FeWo Europa
12 Travel
Irlandtravel
Ferienhaus Irland
Shamrock Reisen
Cie Reisen
Fewovista
Reitferien Irland
Grüne-Insel.de
Europe Holiday
Angelurlaub.de (Tip von erasmi)
Gealtacht Irland-Reisen (Tip von BigEarn)
Irland Homepage from Marc Jungbauer (Tip von Pikefisher)​

(Reiseberichte über Irland, Hausbooturlaub + Fischen)​ 


*Island*

Angelreisen Hamburg
Andree's Angelreisen (Tip von cervaro)
*Italien*

Interchalet
Dan Center
Novasol
Dansommer
Wolters
King Fisher Reisen
Atlantis Angelreisen
NonSoloCasa
Basic Travel
FeWo Europa
Selectravel
Interhome
Thomas Grether Reisen
new14.ecasy
Cuendet
Hüttenservice
Lagrange
FeDomi
Locasun
Abritel
Casafila
Cherdo Armoric
Eurorelais
Ferieforum.dk
Feriendomizil
Ferienvillas
Villaxl
Fewovista
Rosetravel
huetten.com
Siglinde Fischer
Home in Italy
Solemar
Eurocasa
Posarelli
Klassik Tour
Domizile Reisen
Sempre Italia
Casaclub
Frosch Ferienhäuser
Sard Reisedienst
SITALIA
Cilento
Girasoli
Boekings Service
Trustandtravel
Europe Holiday
Angelurlaub.de (Tip von erasmi)
Azur Freizeit (Tip von elv1s)
*Kroatien*

Interchalet
Wolters
Andree's Angelreisen
Selectravel
Interhome
new14.ecasy
Cuendet
Cherdo Armoric
Eurorelais
Fewovista
Rosetravel
Boekings Service
Europe Holidays
FeWo Europa
Angelurlaub.de (Tip von erasmi)
*Luxemburg*

Basic Travel
*Niederlande*

Interchalet
Novasol
Dansommer
FeWo Europa
Wolters
Selectravel
Thomas Grether Reisen
FeDomi
Centerparks
Eurorelais
Fewovista
Boekings Service
Europe Holiday
Angelurlaub.de (Tip von erasmi)
*Norwegen*


!!!Alle Anbieter für Ferienhäuser in Norwegen inkl. Privat- und Klein-Anbietern findet ihr HIER!!!

Dan Center
Interchalet
Novasol
Dansommer
Wolters
Andree's Angelreisen
Vögler's Angelreisen
Klapper's Ferienhäuser
King Fisher Reisen
Mach Nordferien
Uwe Onken Tours
Die Nordfischer
Elch Ferien
Bjornevag Ferie
Fiskferier
Fjord Idyll
Die Inselfreunde
Skagerrak Feriesenter
Norge - Fjord Ferienhäuser
Ferienhäuser Wolfgang Boch
Sigrid Freud-Kalusche
Einar Kvinge
Angelreisen E. Kinitz & I. Noelte
Trysnes Marina og Feriesenter
Atlantis Angelreisen
Din Tur
Fjord Ferie Hüttenvermittlung
AARSTRAND
Reiner Frühling
Nordic Holidays GmbH
Skottevik
Ferieforum.dk
Borks Ferienhäuser
Fagerliferiehus
Fritid
1866 DK
Reiseagentur M. Bär
Furrehytter
Norgehütten
Norwegen Info
Norgesbooking
Beotours
Koloy
NBT
Europe Holiday
Angelurlaub.de (Tip von erasmi)
Hitra Turistservice (Tip von makrele)
Fjordhütte.de (Tip von Lustiglutz)
Ferien in Norwegen
*Östereich*

Interchalet
Novasol
Dansommer
FeWo Europa
Interhome
Thomas Grether Reisen
Hüttenservice
Lagrange
Abritel
Eurorelais
Feriendomizil
Ferienwohnung.at
Villaxl
Fewovista
Fincas-Online
Hüttenpartner
huetten.com
Frosch Ferienhäuser
Boeking Service
Europe Holiday
Angelurlaub.de (Tip von erasmi)
*Portugal*

Interchalet
Wolters
Atlantis Angelreisen
Panek Tourismus
Interhome
new14.ecasy
Cuendet
Lagrange
Locasun
Abritel
FeWo Europa
Cherdo Armoric
Da Silva
Eurorelais
Ferieforum.dk
Ferienvillas
Fewovista
Rosetravel
Fincas-Online
Domizile Reisen
Casaclub
Boekings Service
Europe Holiday
Angelurlaub.de (Tip von erasmi)
*Schweden*

Interchalet
Dan Center
Novasol
Dansommer
Wolters
Schweden Stuga
Andree's Angelreisen
Vögler's Angelreisen
King Fisher Reisen
Südschwedische Ferienhausvermittlung
Pit's Angelreisen
Hausvermietung Schweden
Angelreisen E. Kinitz & I. Noelte
Atlantis Angelreisen
Nordic Holidays GmbH
Schweden Häuser
Schweden Vermittlung
Ferieforum.dk
Asnen.Tripod
Smaland Ferienhaus
Smaland
Skandinavien Pur
Munkeberg
Smaland Check In
Smalandturismus
Swedengate
Sweranda
Bo pa Lantgard
SveVilla
Svedo
Schweden Ferienhäuser
Nordic Resort
Schweden Urlaub HSF
Beotours
Lilla Huset
Incoming Center of Scandinavia AB
SchwedenPrivat.com
Europe Holiday
Angelurlaub.de (Tip von erasmi)
Sydkuststugor (Tip von Harzer)
Schwedenliebe
*Schweiz*

Interchalet
Interhome
Thomas Grether Reisen
Hüttenservice
Lagrange
Locasun
Abritel
Appa
Eurorelais
FeWo Europa
Feriendomizil
Ferienwohnung.at
Villaxl
Fewovista
huetten.com
Frosch Ferienhäuser
Boekings Service
Europe Holiday
Angelurlaub.de (Tip von erasmi)
*Spanien*

Interchalet
Dan Center
Novasol
Dansommer
Wolters
FeWo Europa
Andree's Angelreisen
Atlantis Angelreisen
Panek Tourismus
Basic Travel
Interhome
Thomas Grether Reisen
new14.ecasy
Cuendet
Lagrange
FeDomi
Locasun
Abritel
Calas de Mallorca
Casaspain
Cherdo Armoric
Costaholidays
Competa
Da Silva
El Sur
Eurorelais
Ferieforum.dk
Ferienvillas
Villaxl
Fewovista
Rosetravel
fincaferien.de
Fincaservice
Vincas-Online
Domizile Reisen
Casaclub
Boekings Service
Europe Holiday
Angelurlaub.de (Tip von erasmi)
Sudvances.com (Tip von sudvacances)
Catfish Camp Caspe (Tip von ElfeIris)


----------



## Andreas 25 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Reise Linkliste*

*Fähren *​ 
*Dänemark*
Rostock - Gedser mit Scandlines
Puttgarden - Rodby mit Scandlines
Sassnitz - Ronne mit BornholmsTrafikken
Swinoujscie (PL) - Ronne mit Polferries
Swinoujscie (PL) - Kopenhagen mit Polferries

*Finnland*
Rostock - Hanko mit Superfast Ferries
Travemünde - Helsinki mit Finnlines
Stockholm (S) - Aland Inseln - Helsinki mit Viking Line oder Silja Line
Stockholm (S) - Aland Inseln - Turku mit Viking Line oder SeaWind Line
Stockholm / Kapellskär* (S) - Turku mit Silja Line
Kapellskär (S) - Mariehamn - Turku mit Viking Line
Vaasa (S) - Umea mit RG Line
Kapellskär (S) - Naantali mit Finnlink
Talinn (EST) - Helsinki mit Nordic Jet Line, Silja Line, Viking Line, Linda Line, Tallink oder SeaWind Line
Riga (LV) - Helsinki mit Viking Line
Kapellskär (S) - Mariehamn mit Viking Line (Aland Inseln)
Grisslehamn (S) - Eckerö mit Eckerö Linjen (Aland Inseln)
Stockholm (S) - Mariahamn mit Anedin Linjen (Aland Inseln)

*Griechenland*
Venedig (I) – Igoumenitsa mit Anek Lines
Venedig (I) – Patras mit Anek Lines oder Minoan Lines
Venedig (I) – Korfu mit Anek Lines
Ancona (I) – Igoumenitsa mit Superfast Ferries oder Anek Lines
Ancona (I) – Patras mit Superfast Ferries, Anek Lines, Minoan Lines oder Blue Star Ferries
Ancona (I) – Korfu mit Anek Lines
Bari (I) – Igoumenitsa mit Superfast Ferries oder Ventouris Ferries
Bari (I) – Patras mit Superfast Ferries oder Blue Star Ferries
Bari (I) – Korfu mit Superfast Ferries oder Ventouris Ferries
Brindisi (I) – Igoumenitsa mit Fraglines, Hellenic Mediterranean Lines, Agoudimos Lines oder Maritimeway
Brindisi (I) – Patras mit Maritimeway
Brindisi (I) – Korfu mit Fraglines, Hellenic Mediterranean Lines oder Agoudimos Lines

*Großbritannien*
Cuxhaven (D) - Harwich mit DFDS Seaways
Esbjerg (DK) - Harwich mit DFDS Seaways
Ijmuiden (NL) - Newcastle mit DFDS Seaways
Rotterdam (NL) - Hull mit P&O Ferries
Hoeck van Holland (NL) - Harwich mit Stena Line
Oostende (B) - Ramsgate mit Trans Europa Ferries
Zeebrugge (B) - Hull mit P&O Ferries
Zeebrugge (B) - Rosyth mit Superfast Ferries
Dünkirchen (F) - Dover mit Norfolkline
Calais (F) - Dover mit Hoverspeed, P&O Ferries oder Seafrance
Boulogne (F) - Dover mit Speed Ferries
Dieppe (F) - Newhaven mit Hoverspeed oder Transmanche Ferries
Le Havre (F) - Portsmouth mit P&O Ferries
Caen (F) - Portsmouth mit Brittany Ferries
Cherbourg (F) - Portsmouth mit P&O Ferries
Cherbourg (F) - Poole mit Brittany Ferries
Saint-Malo (F) - Pourtsmouth mit Brittany Ferries
Saint-Malo (F) - Weymouth mit Condor Ferries
Saint-Malo (F) - Poole mit Condor Ferries
Roscoff (F) - Plymouth mit Brittany Ferries

*Irland*
Cherbourg (F) - Rosslare mit P&O Irish Sea oder Irish Ferries
Roscoff (F) - Rosslare mit Irish Ferries
Roscoff (F) - Cork mit Brittany Ferries
Swansea (GB) - Cork mit Swansea Cork Ferries
Pembroke (GB) - Cork mit Swansea Cork Ferries
Pembroke (GB) - Rosslare mit Irish Ferries
Fishguard (GB) - Rosslare mit Stena Line
Holyhead (GB) - Dublin mit Stena Line
Holyhead (GB) - Laoghaire mit Stena Line
Liverpool (GB) - Dublin mit P&O Irish Sea
Stranraer (GB) - Belfast (GB/Nordirland) mit Stena Line
Cairnryan (GB) - Larne (GB/Nordirland) mit P&O Irish Sea
Troon (GB) - Belfast (GB/Nordirland) mit Seacat
Troon (GB) - Larne (GB/Nordirland) mit P&O Irish Sea

*Island*
Hantsholm (DK) - Seyoisfjörour mit Smyril Line

*Italien (Sardinien)*
Mareseille (F) - Porto Torres mit SNCM oder CMN
Genua (I) - Palau mit Enermar
Genua (I) - Olbia mit Moby Lines, Grandi Navi Veloci oder Tirrenia
Genua (I) - Arbatax mit Tirrenia
Genua (I) - Porto Torres mit Grandi Navi Veloci oder Tirrenia
La Spezia (I) - Palau mit Medmar Group
Livorno (I) - Golfo Aranci mit Corsika Ferries
Livorno (I) - Olbia mit Linea dei Golfi oder Moby Lines
Livorno (I) - Cagliari mit Linea dei Golfi
Piombino (I) - Olbia mit Linea dei Golfi
Civitavecchia (I) - Golfo Aranci mit Corsika Ferries
Civitavecchia (I) - Olbia mit Tirrenia oder Moby Lines
Civitavecchia (I) - Arbatax mit Tirrenia
Civitavecchia (I) - Cagliari mit Tirrenia
Fiumicino (I) - Golfo Aranci mit Tirrenia
Fiumicino (I) - Arbatax mit Tirrenia
Neapel (I) - Golfo Aranci mit SNAV
Neapel (I) - Cagliari mit Tirrenia
Neapel (I) - Palau mit Medmar Group
Bonifacio (F) - Santa Teresa Gallura mit Mobylines oder Saremar
Trapani (I) - Cagliari mit Tirrenia
Ajaccio (F) - Porto Torres mit SNCM oder CMN
Propriano (F) - Porto Torres mit SNCM oder CMN

*Norwegen*
Alle Infos über Fähren nach Norwegen findet ihr HIER im Norwegen-Portal

*Schweden*

Kiel - Göteborg mit Stena Line
Rostock - Trelleborg mit Scandlines oder TT-Line
Travemünde - Trelleborg mit TT-Line
Travemünde - Malmö mit Nordö Link
Sassnitz - Trelleborg mit Scandlines
Swinoujscie (PL) - Ystad mit Polferries oder Unity Line
Gdansk (PL) - Nynäshamn mit Polferries
Gydnia (PL) - Karlskrona mit Stena Line
Grenaa (DK) - Varberg mit Stena Line
Frederikshaven (DK) - Göteborg mit Stena Line
Helsinggor (DK) - Helsingborg mit Scandlines,
HH-Ferries oder Sunbusserne


Gruß Andreas!!!


----------



## h2017 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Reise Linkliste*

Hallo,

der Link bei 19. Urlaubsring Dänemark funktioniert nicht.

Tausch den doch bitte mit der Ferienhausvermittlung Kröger und Rehn zu https://www.dansk.de/ bitte aus.

Danke,


----------



## Jose (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Reise Linkliste*

erledigt. danke


----------

